# Renalzin discontinued



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

As title says - they're stopping production of Renalzin in the UK. 

Some alternatives include Ipakitine powder, Pronefra (a relatively new liquid binder) and the brand new 'EasyPill' Kidney system, which provides a phosphate binder in treat form. 

If your cat's on Renalzin, now's the time to start stockpiling and/or start testing out some alternatives.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info - I'll pass it on to rat peeps too.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Any idea why?

We had some a while ago but when we changed vets were told it wasn't needed, just as well because he wouldn't touch anything that had been near it but it does concern me for the future.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> As title says - they're stopping production of Renalzin in the UK.
> 
> Some alternatives include Ipakitine powder, Pronefra (a relatively new liquid binder) and *the brand new 'EasyPill' Kidney system*, which provides a phosphate binder in treat form.
> 
> If your cat's on Renalzin, now's the time to start stockpiling and/or start testing out some alternatives.


Thank you for this information Shosh - as I curently use Ipakitine, I am not directly affected. However, please can you advise further on this 'EasyPill' system. As I have to 'pre-feed' Merson his binder, and can't mix it in with his food, this sounds like something I may be able to utilise as a possible alternative.

Thank you in advance......xx

.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

maisiecat - apparently there have been some regulatory changes over nutritional supplements, which has led Bayer to stop production. Once existing stocks are used up, that's it. 

MoggyBaby - I don't know all that much about the EasyPill myself yet. It was launched last week at the London Vet Show and we're just rolling it out, so a bit early for any meaningful feedback yet.

Basically, EasyPill is a palatable putty that can be easily moulded to administer pills etc (similar to Vivi Treats and other such products). However, the manufacturers also produce a putty that contains a phosphate binder, so it's (technically) easy to administer.

I'm quite interested in this - there's also an L-lysine version for cats with FHV-1 infection.

As I find out more info, I shall update.

Bit more info here: Easypill Composition - Vet Exchange


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> MoggyBaby - I don't know all that much about the EasyPill myself yet. It was launched last week at the London Vet Show and we're just rolling it out, so a bit early for any meaningful feedback yet.
> 
> Basically, EasyPill is a palatable putty that can be easily moulded to administer pills etc (similar to Vivi Treats and other such products). However, the manufacturers also produce a putty that contains a phosphate binder, so it's (technically) easy to administer.
> 
> ...


That explains why I was struggling to find anything on't t'internet if it is mega-new.  I did see some other EasyPill products they do - their hairball version - so guessing it'll be something similar to that.

If it is, I could be interested so will be keeping an eye out for its big public release.

Thank you for the hot-off-the-press update Shosh. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Simon Chopping (Jul 9, 2015)

As I came across this petforum recently I thought I would join to offer any help i can give. As the Commercial Manager of VetExchange I will try to answer any queries or concerns regarding the EasyPill range. This is not to simply promote our product but a way of helping those of you who have concerns or queries regarding the product range.

I cannot offer or give any advice as to whether or not to use EasyPill and we ALWAYS suggest speaking to your vet before using the product. But should you wish to ask me anything or wish to gain an insight into EasyPill and what this offers to both cat and dog owners please let me know?

If you are interested in finding out more about EasyPill in the first instance speak to your vet if not contact us through our website.

Current testimonials available - EasyPill Testimonials


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Simon Chopping said:


> As I came across this petforum recently I thought I would join to offer any help i can give. As the Commercial Manager of VetExchange I will try to answer any queries or concerns regarding the EasyPill range. This is not to simply promote our product but a way of helping those of you who have concerns or queries regarding the product range.
> 
> I cannot offer or give any advice as to whether or not to use EasyPill and we ALWAYS suggest speaking to your vet before using the product. But should you wish to ask me anything or wish to gain an insight into EasyPill and what this offers to both cat and dog owners please let me know?
> 
> ...


Hi Simon, welcome to the forum and thank you for the offer of more information on your Kidney Easy Pill. As a slave to a CKD cat, I do have some questions on your product.

1. Is this a phos binder in tablet form?
2. Assuming yes - would it replace the loose powder binder I currently use which is mixed into his food?
3. Still assuming yes - How does this work within the digestive system? I feed 3 -4 times a day and the meal #'s 2 + 3 would be a concern due to no phos binder being included in those.
4. If your Easy Pill is not a phos binder, please could you tell me more on its benefit for a CKD cat.
5. Do you sell to the public (with prescription) or do you only supply to trade?

Thank you again.


----------



## Simon Chopping (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Moggybaby, in answer to your questions:

1. EasyPill Cat Kidney is produced as a putty in pellet form given once a day. It offers the same high palatability as the rest of the range and is very pliable.
2. I assume you use Ipakitine at present which is based with similar components Calcium Carbonate and Chitosan. Our product also uses Calcium Carbonate as its main component and offers the same efficacy.
3. I assume you feed your cat with the phosphate binder once a day? There would be no change with EasyPill as a phosphate binder. Use this in a similar way to Ipakitine.
4. The additional benefits of EasyPill. It contains Yucca which binds Nitrogen and Omega 3 which supports the renal function. If you should use any other form of tablet (ACE inhibitor for instance) the additional benefit is that you can use your EasyPill to hide the tablet to increase compliance if this is an issue; thereby increasing uptake of the tablet. 
5. I'm afraid we do not sell directly to the public. We feel if it important that your vet is aware of the use of our products and supports their use. Furthermore I believe you will find the majority of veterinary practices that sell EasyPill are just as competitive on price as online if you take into account postage costs etc. 

I hope I have answered all your questions and put your mind at rest. If you are unsure ask your vet. If they are unaware of EasyPill ask them to get in touch and we will supply them with everything they need to know.

Simon


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for your in-depth response Simon, very much appreciated. I will discuss further with my vet at our next check-up.


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Not often here, but glad I came on here today to read this thread. I'm taking Blackie to the vets this week (about a matter unrelated to his kidneys) and amongst the questions I'm going to ask is about phosphate binders so now I know of something else, I can ask her about it. At the moment, he's on Ipakitine which he seems to take down with his food with no problem at all.


----------



## BillyCat (Aug 5, 2015)

Simon Chopping said:


> 1. EasyPill Cat Kidney is produced as a putty in pellet form given once a day. It offers the same high palatability as the rest of the range and is very pliable.


Simon, can you please explain this a bit more?
As I understand it phosphatbinders are given with each and every meal to do what they are supposed to - bind phosphat taken in with the food.
.
How does this product do this if given only once a day?

The content list states "microencapsulated calcium carbonate" which explains why you suggest to give it once a day but how can you guarantee that there is enough available at each meal 24h a day?

And how does this interfere with other prescriptions often used with such patients e.g. _gastric acid inhibitors or e.g. slippery elm bark?_

_A pill once a day would be a benefit but I still have doubts .. _


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Needs to be given with every meal surely?


----------



## Tahlula (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi there I'm new to this forum and new to easypill kidney (my vet hadnt even heard of it so can't ask him!) I've two ckd cats and one now on phosphate binders, does anyone know much about the easypill kidney sytem please as with ipakatine I did split the dose over two meals but wasnt sure with this pill to split the pill also? Perhaps i should ask the manufacturer but thought I'd see if anyone here had already tried? Thanks anyone!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Google might help with more information https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=easy+pill


----------

